# Musik machen mit Java, JFugue und JFrets



## Thomas Darimont (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://developers.sun.com/learning/javaoneonline/2008/pdf/TS-5263.pdf
http://www.jfugue.org/
https://jfrets.dev.java.net/

Gruß Tom


----------

